# Honda NSX vs Nissan R33 GTR



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Honda NSX vs Nissan R33 GTR straight line power from the GTR.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Dec 3, 2007)

trev0006 said:


> Honda NSX vs Nissan R33 GTR straight line power from the GTR.


You can't beat the sound of the NSX on full song, it would beat the GTR for aural entertainment but I think if the drivers had swapped cars, the GTR would have comfortably left the NSX. 
The GTR driver was being very carefull through the corners and on the brakes.
I'm a :newbie: on here by the way


----------

